# First time molly breeder. Need help identifying possible pregnant molly.



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

A few days ago I brought home a few Mollies, 2 of which were girls. One of the females was slightly larger, but was still normal looking compared to her previous tank mates. That one is a gold molly and I am kinda excited if she is pregnant. I'm not sure if I have identified the gravid spot correctly or mistaken it for some dark internal organ. Her behavior is basically very active, usually zipping around the aquarium and nudging at my other female. She sucks on some algae since I am waiting for the food to come in the next couple of day. :Last night she did drop some whitish-stringy feces and I returned to the petshop today to discuss it. They said it might have something to do with the pregnancy or just being stressed from the new place...so I am at a loss as a first-time breeder. Is she ready yet? Anyways sorry for the bad quality, hope it's alright.

http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/.../Photo0721.jpg

http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/.../Photo0726.jpg

http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/...l/100_1298.jpg


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I cant tell from the photos if she is or not.You could try feeding her some small bread crumbs to get her to stay at the surface then take the pic while the light is shinning through her.I also brought home a pregnant platy by mistake and really regreted it,because I the found out that they have 10-50 fry at a time and only need to mate once to have 3-5 batches of fry.I was soon completly overwhelmed with fry.By the time we gave her up I had about 100-150 fry in a 20 gal.She gave birth about every 2 weeks more or less.With 30-50 fry each time.If you want to keep these fry it is a MUST that you get either floating plants or some kind of cover for them to hide in.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

sorry I meant mollie I had both a pregnant mollie and platy.It gets very confusing cause they can both have the same amount of babys.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

No. She is not vey close to dropping for a numerous amount if obvious reasons, she isn't showing a very dark gravid spot, she isn't "squaring" off as most livebearers do before they drop, and she doesn't look stressed, most females wil be very stressed and will be hiding amongst the plants


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks again! I am aware of how many babies they produce and have 2 ten gallons set up. I'm investing money just in case it will be needed. I have a breeder just in case and was planning on letting her birth in the actual tank and either putting the babies one by one in there as I see them or plop them in a big 10 gallon tank. I am going to start cycling the new 10 gallon tank as soon as I can. I'm very relieved that she is far off. If she isn't pregnant now, odds are her and the other female might be later on so I'll go ahead and get that tank started ahead of time. Thanks! Oh and I do have floating plants in the tank too.


----------



## arin (Mar 26, 2012)

Savannah said:


> I cant tell from the photos if she is or not.You could try feeding her some small bread crumbs to get her to stay at the surface then take the pic while the light is shinning through her.I also brought home a pregnant platy by mistake and really regreted it,because I the found out that they have 10-50 fry at a time and only need to mate once to have 3-5 batches of fry.I was soon completly overwhelmed with fry.By the time we gave her up I had about 100-150 fry in a 20 gal.She gave birth about every 2 weeks more or less.With 30-50 fry each time.If you want to keep these fry it is a MUST that you get either floating plants or some kind of cover for them to hide in.


scary thought i think i have 2 platies about ready not sure though.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I can imagine. I'm super nervous but really excited. XD


----------

